# Northern Utah Bunnies



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I'll be taking a couple of first timers out bunny blasting on sunday. We were planning on heading out towards promontory and the North end of the lake. Has anyone been out that way and seen rabbits? If not maybe someone could point us in the right direction for some bunnies? Would love for these kids to get a bunny on their first time out.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Have seen quite a few out there between the bird refuge and Kelton. There are usually quite a few people out there chasing them also. A couple months ago you couldnt drive down the road without a lot of them running in front of you.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Look this strip of sage up. It always hold jacks Latitude : 41.716173 | Longitude : -112.818024
And here...Latitude : 41.720465 | Longitude : -112.926364 Be sure to take a fishing pole. There's some hungry trout in Locomotive Springs for the kids.
We usually see both jacks and cottontails on the way to Snowville along this road. Latitude : 41.732604 | Longitude : -112.754896
Other than those places, just drive around and look for thick rubber rabbit brush. Enjoy your hunt!


----------

